# Rob Zombie's The Lords of Salem (2012)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

After a few weeks of teases, Zombie has announced that the next flick he will write and direct will be *The Lords of Salem*. The plot revolves around modern day Salem, Massachusetts where "300-year-old witches haunt the town."

He went on to say: "I wanted to break away from anything related to preexisting material. The remake train is getting pretty tired now and when I made Halloween, everybody complained, either that it was too much like the original or too different. I like that people either love or hate what I do because it's better than being in the middle, which means forgettable. But when you do an original premise, they take it on face value and after three years of not being able to win on Halloween, I just couldn't go through that again."

At the least, he's moved out of the white trash serial killer thing. While I thought *House of 1,000 Corpses *was rather uneven and not that great, and *Halloween II *was a disaster, I still think *The Devil's Rejects *is a solid flick. Hopefully he's learned his lesson and will improve with this project. However, I wish he would consider bringing in a co-writer or give up the actual writing duties to someone else.

Thoughts?

http://www.deadline.com/2010/09/rob-zombie-bewitched-by-lords-of-salem/


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I love House and Rejects, he should have never made the Halloween movies. I liked the concept of having more back story on Michael, but the move to try to remake the iconic Halloween movies was a mistake. There are so many remakes of popular movies that bomb simply because no one can imagine them any other way. I enjoyed his Halloween movies but I had never seen the original Halloween movies so I didn't have any preconceived notions about it. I look forward to seeing The Lords of Salem. Hmmm 300 year old witches come back to haunt the town, Hocus Pocus remake? lol

On a side note, what ever happened to T-Rex?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Halloween II ...what you got something against white horse hallucinations and interpretive dream sequences??? He should stick to lots of mutilations and family bonding. 
AND......... stops putting his ol lady in his movies I think they will improve drastically.....


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Actually, Zombie has been toying with the idea for quite a while, a song with the same name can be found on his 2006 album, Educated Horses.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I just sat through Halloween II, good thing I was making props at the time because it was boring and way too trashy. That's the thing with Zombie, he writes like trailer trash way too much for my taste which alienates most of his audience. I'll probably see Salem as I am a sucker for anything witchy or haunty without gore being the central scare. I get disappointed about 99% of the time though, unless I use a massive amount of suspension of disbelief.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm glad The Blob is off the table, but was interested in T Rex.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Johnny Thunder said:


> I'm glad The Blob is off the table, but was interested in T Rex.


Why does this comment remind me of my Ex's?


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

His trashy style isn't really my thing. Rejects put it to decent use, but Corpses was a scattershot first outing. Didn't see the Halloween remakes. I wonder if a witches story would be suited to his grunge? Guess we'll see.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Perhaps given a supernatural bent, he will go in a different direction.

Here's a bit more from him on the new flick:

http://www.billboard.com/#/news/rob-zombie-stays-busy-with-alice-cooper-1004119014.story


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I thought House was an amusing carnival ride. Junk food for the sadistic. 
Rejects was my least favorite and I love the Halloween movies. Symbolism and dream sequences aren't for everyone but I liked that he gave Mikey some humanity, he gave him a face behind the mask.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Rob Zombie talks to Empire about "Lords" and other film projects&#8230;.

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=30225


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

This sounds like it could be pretty good. Seems like he'd be playing to one of his strengths that hasn't been seen outside of his animations. I'd stand in line for a live action adaptation of AMERICAN WITCH... if such a thing is even possible.

THE DEVIL"S REJECTS was pretty good, I thought. My friends and I were very rough on HOUSE OF 1OOO CORPSES- we called it HOUSE OF 1000 REASONS THIS MOVIE SUCKS. I stand by this assessment still.

But please, please Rob... don't find a way to work that insipid song Love Hurts into the movie!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Evil Queen- you are my hero. I will now forever envision Rob Zombie dressed Hocus Pocus style jumping around and singing "amok, amok, amok!" LOVE THAT VISUAL!

Terrormaster- I'm hoping he uses American Witch. That is classic Zombie to me. The bridge, at least, has to be in there somewhere...


----------

